# Connecticut breeder



## Buddy's Layla (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been looking at this breeder from Connecticut, they have a litter due from Ginger soon, the father is Truman. I can't find any clearences done for either of them, I can find some for Truman's offspring but not the parents. I asked the breeder if they have had clearences and proof of it being done she said yes. She did say that their elbows on both parents haven't been done but have never had any problems. Should I continue my search? Here is the site:Fehr Meadow Goldens / Meadowview Goldens Home Page
Thanks for any info, I'm driving my family nuts on my search for a golden. It's been many years since we have had a golden and right now we have a blk lab.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know anything about the breeder you've listed. I do know Cindy Jones in Killingworth who is a breeder, has lovely dogs that are doing it all and thoroughly health tested. Sorry I don't know her kennel name.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would not purchase any puppy from parents with no elbow clearances.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would run from this breeder. They market 'english creme' goldens, which is a huge red flag. I only looked up their male, truman, in the offa.org database and NO clearances came up. I'm not even going to bother checking the others. I am sure someone on here can recommend a good breeder to you in your area.

I do know that right now there are two female pups ready to go. Check delmarvagoldens.com for more info.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you done a search on here for CT breeders? I know I've seen quite a few good ones


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Try Cloverdale... Ginger Run might also be in Ct. There are lots of good breeders in the New England area.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fehr Meadows has very few and spotty OFA clearances... You are in New Hampshire? Lots of good breeders in Mass, Vt, and NH....


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Thornelea Goldens in Pelham, NH has 2 litters coming up. Carol's puppies tend to go very quickly so I'm not sure how many will be available. Carol has very nice dogs and you will find all the clearances in order.

Weezer X Luke
Audrey X Eclipse


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have contacted Carol to breed my girl to her Bond. My first golden, born, in 1989, had her bloodlines... She was a terrific dog and so easy to train....


----------



## Buddy's Layla (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I contacted Carol early in my search, as we have a common friend who sent me to her. She has beautiful and wonderful goldens but her price was a bit much for us right now.This same friend is also a breeder and I know she does all the clearences and she will hopefully be having a litter in May so I am waiting for one of hers.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I sell my dogs for less than most due to my day job... Does your friend have dogs with OFA hips/ elbows/ heart / CERF eyes? And have a five generation pedigree with clearances? You sometimes pay more for less...


----------



## BuddyTuckerLove33 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Fehr Meadow Golden's*

I have two Golden's from Fehr Meadow Golden's and my in laws have two also.. We love Amber @ Fehr Meadow. Both of my boys are offspring of Truman.. We have had no problems with elbows at all.. Our boys are nice and healthy.. We refer anyone looking for a golden to Fehr Meadow Golden's!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you Buddy & Truckers mom for sharing your experience. I am glad to hear you have not had any outward signs of elbow or health problems. Have you by any chance had elbow xrays done and sent in to OFA so you can definitively say your boys are free from elbow Dysplasia?

I hope your boys continue to be happy and healthy.

The OP was asking about clearance information and since the original post was in March of 2012, I would assume they would have chosen a breeder and brought home a puppy by now.

So, for other puppy buyers who might stumble across this thread, the clearances are still woefully lacking. The sad part is that on their FAQ page it is clear they know they should be doing the testing recommended by the GRCA and expect buyers of "full" registration puppies to do them all, when they do not do them all. If you are looking for clearances and definitely if you want a depth of clearances in the pedigree, I would suggest looking elsewhere. They are very pricey for what you are getting clearance wise.


----------

